# tree stand combo



## kodiakmagnum (Dec 25, 2009)

would like to know if Guide
Gear hang on stand and climbing sticks are good equip to buy?quality good or bad.


----------



## mreyner (Aug 1, 2009)

*Stands*

I have several clamp on stands with climbing sticks. There ok not great but not bad just middle of the road. The bigist problem with the sticks is single steps and 12" spaceing (not steps on both sides same level).I will buy again but for me will make sure there are steps on both sides to make it easier comming down on the knees.


----------



## ohiobowhunter75 (Feb 21, 2007)

I use them and have no issues with them. Atleast if they are stolen I'm not out hundreds.


----------

